# 1968 A/C question



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I found an entire system including compressor, condensor, muffler, evaporator, valve, all hoses, etc. in incredible shape but it's off a '71. 

Looking through OPGI catalogs, it looks like they do.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They changed the body style between `68 and `71, I wouldn't expect them to be the same, course I've been wrong before...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

And, even though it might look great, unless it has been stored with all the openings closed off AND evacuated with vacuum beforehand, there's a good chance everything is all rusted/corroded up on the inside. Plus, it's an R12 system. There's a very good chance you'd spend more on this system getting it back into working order than you would to just purchase a new aftermarket system outright. There are trade-off's though.

Bear


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. We settled on $180 for the entire system and since mine's completely trashed I'm going to roll the dice. The system is all intact and still connected with none of the fittings having been removed so hopefully that should help. Getting it home as a complete unit should be fun!
Plus, I called NAPA today and they said their system shows it's all the same parts, but I'm sure I shouldn't be 100% confident on their answers.

I have a pretty good auto cooling and A/C company here in KC that I'll talk to too and get their $.02.


----------

